# found snowboard US 40 Berthoud Pass



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

post on 

tetongravity.com/forums


-aaron


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*??*

It wasn't ours, but the dawn patrol got it done today.....and now we're stuck up here and it's still PUKING.

Aaron - miss you on days like these bro.....


----------

